
Uber and Lyft and the Debate Over Fingerprints in Austin - kitwalker12
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/13/what-is-going-on-with-uber-and-lyft-in-austin/
======
tristanj
I'm certain Uber is going to start fingerprinting some of their drivers
anyway, but for different reason. Parents are now using Uber to shuttle their
kids around to/from school and afterschool activities [1]. It's technically
not allowed (driving minors/accepting rides for other people) and the UX is
not clear but there's real demand for a service like this. There are some
recent startups like Shuddle [1] and HopSkipDrive [2] that do this but there's
no way Uber is going to sit around and let them eat the market. These startups
fingerprint their drivers, so I expect Uber will do the same. With the amount
of resources Uber has I wouldn't be surprised if they launched this before the
end of this year.

Sources:

[1] _Uber Is the New Family Chauffeur_ [http://www.wsj.com/articles/when-uber-
is-the-family-chauffeu...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/when-uber-is-the-
family-chauffeur-1418859749)

[2] _' Uber For Kids' Service Shuddle Jumps Into Carpooling_
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/08/24/uber-for-
ki...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/08/24/uber-for-kids-service-
shuddle-jumps-into-carpooling/#2715e4857a0b48967af5d4a9)

[3] _HopSkipDrive, The Uber For Kids, Picks Up $3.9 Million In Seed Funding_
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/14/hopskipdrive-the-uber-
for-k...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/14/hopskipdrive-the-uber-for-kids-
picks-up-3-9-million-in-seed-funding/)

